# Asus E203N - No Audio



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello,
I have an Asus E203N which doesn't support the Trackpad, 802.11ac, and audio in FreeBSD 12.0 p10. I was able to compile ig4, acpi_iichid, iichid support into the kernel with a patch to get the Trackpad working (would like to get evdev support working). I have an external rtwn device running wireless N. I cannot get the Realtek ALC265 audio to work though. I have tried several different things.

Supporting info:








						freebsd asus e203n - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				











						FreeBSD Realtek Audio - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




If someone could assist would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

SIGNALSOUT said:


> I cannot get the Realtek ALC265 audio to work though.


It appears to be detected and working:

```
root@Sphinx:/usr/home/xiambax # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm2: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

But where are your speakers connected to? Are they perhaps built into the monitor? In which case you need to switch the audio to pcm2, that's the audio that's connected to your monitor through HDMI or DP.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 11, 2019)

It's a laptop and it's not connected to a monitor.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

How are you testing the audio?


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 11, 2019)

I have tried using mpg123 and I have tested using youtube on firefox. It locks up and won't play video. It's not getting an audio interface.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 11, 2019)

What mixer(8) tells you?


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 11, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> What mixer(8) tells you?


[xiambax@Sphinx:~] $ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  78:78
Mixer rec      is currently set to  91:91
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  69:69
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  89:89
Recording source: monitor


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 11, 2019)

You may try this patch PR 219350. This is not 100% related but a similar problem with the same codec.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

Compiling.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

__





						[base] Revision 351541
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




Had to use these files.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> You may try this patch PR 219350. This is not 100% related but a similar problem with the same codec.


No luck. Compiled and still no audio. These are the only related audio tunables I have:

rc.conf
sndiod_enable="YES"

loader.conf
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"

sysctl.conf
hw.snd.default_unit=0
dev.hdaa.0.conf="ovref"
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config="0=set 1=set"
dev.hdaa.0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

Here is all related info with tunables disabled:


```
root@Sphinx:/home/xiambax # sysctl -a | grep hda
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
<118>sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.hdaa.0.conf' at line 19
<118>sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.hdaa.0.nid33.config' at line 21
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: No presence detection support at nid 33
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
<118>sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.hdaa.0.nid20.config' at line 19
<118>sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.hdaa.0.nid33.config' at line 20
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: No presence detection support at nid 33
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: No presence detection support at nid 33
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: <Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller> mem 0x91318000-0x9131bfff,0x91200000-0x912fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x280a) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
device    snd_hda
irq264: hdac0:257 @cpu0(domain0): 15
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x80860101
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Intel (0x280a) Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid36: audio selector
dev.hdaa.0.nid35: audio mixer [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid34: audio mixer [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid33_original: 0x04211020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid33_config: 0x04211020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid33: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid31: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x40679b45 as=4 seq=5 device=Modem-line conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Pink misc=11
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x40679b45 as=4 seq=5 device=Modem-line conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Pink misc=11
dev.hdaa.0.nid29: beep widget
dev.hdaa.0.nid28: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid23: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid22: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid21: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_original: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_original: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_config: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Mic (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.0.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid16: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid14: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid12: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio input [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio input [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid7: audio input
dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid5: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid4: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10431980
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x280a revision=0x00 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=2
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: Intel (0x280a) HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x10ec device=0x0256 revision=0x00 stepping=0x02
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x5a98 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x1980 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=14 function=0 dbsf=pci0:0:14:0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDAS
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel (0x5a98) HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 12, 2019)

Do the headphone jack (anything else audio) do work?


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Do the headphone jack (anything else audio) do work?


No. I think it's a common issue with Asus Laptops and this Realtek chip.








						Asus eeepc 1001px, ALC269, snd_hda, and speakers
					

Hi all,  I have an asus eeepc 1001px, on which I installed 9-stable. I, since day one, never had any sound coming out of the speaker, but when I plug a headphone in the jack, I have the sound -in the headphones.  I read, and re-read the man page for snd_hda so many times, but I just...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 12, 2019)

I think you should open a bug report then.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Sep 12, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> I think you should open a bug report then.







__





						240543 – Realtek ALC265 - Asus Vivobook e203n audio device does not work
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice. Btw, you can use the built-in bug (button) to link to bug reports, like this: PR 240543


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2019)

Or if you use the bbcode directly: [PR]240543[/PR]. This will automagically be translated to the correct URL.


----------

